# Paddle found, Pueblo play park



## dlcrow (Dec 31, 2005)

I found a paddle at the play park in Pueblo today, early AM. It was probably left sometime yesterday. Get in touch with me and describe it and we'll figure out how to get it back to you.


david
719.248.3917


----------

